# Android app for universal remote control?



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

VAer said:


> Is there android app, which can control receiver, projector, Roku, laptop, something like those used in Home Theater system.
> 
> If yes, how? Do receiver and projector need to connect to WiFi?
> 
> Thanks.


There's a few that attempt it, but none that I've found that are truly Universal and useful. Still looking though. 

The logitech harmony is fantastic though, I'd suggest taking a look at that. 

If you're keen on a smartphone app, look at the harmony hub. https://www.logitech.com/en-ca/product/harmony-hub

Cheers!


----------

